
Facebook 'dead and buried to teens' - adidash
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/27/facebook-dead-and-buried-to-teens-research-finds
======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6965748](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6965748)

